# Sweaty!



## celephais72 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a rather embarrassing and icky sweat problem.  Within the past few months - since about the first part of June, my hands, underarms and feet have just begun sweating like crazy! I leave big sweat circles on my shirts - even though I use that clinical strength deodorant, my feet actually soak my socks and leave wet places on my bed, and my hands...well they're the worst. They will get so sweaty that the sweat will actually drip off them. My fingers are constantly pruned up and the skin is peeling off my hands. I don't sweat at night, but as soon as I wake up first thing in the morning, I can feel the sweat break out all over. I have to keep washing my hands many, many times a day to keep them somewhat dry. I can't wear any synthetics anymore, as they will make me just drip sweat. It doesn't seem to matter whether I am hot, cold, or comfortable - I constantly sweat all the time!
I eat pretty healthily, don't take any medicines, and I take a multi-vitamin daily. My only vice is that I smoke about a half-pack of cigarettes a day. I haven't changed anything in my routine in probably several years - so I don't see anything that could account for this. I'm not going through menopause, lol, so that's not it! 
I'd like to find a natural way to effectively treat this - it's not only embarrassing, but it's really uncomfortable and icky! I haven't been to a doctor in years, and I'd like to avoid having to take some kind of nasty drug if at all possible. Any help that you all can give will be greatly appreciated!!
Thanks,
celephais72


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Suggest you get someone(preferrably a nurse) to check your blood pressure. Other info such as your age, sex, height & weight---just a good overall physical assessment would be helpful. Are you diabetic? I recommend that if you can get by with it, don't use an antiprespirant deodorant, as you don't want to block up the sweat glands. Also keep a chart for a week or two of when these sweating episodes occur. Then, armed with this info, you might have a better chance of finding the cause.


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

Male? Female? Could it be menopause, if you are female? How about an overactive thyroid. Do your hands have a fine tremor? You might just have to see a doctor for a cause.


----------



## celephais72 (Sep 26, 2010)

Swampgirl, I'm not diabetic, and my blood pressure generally runs low...Hmmm...also, if I'm not asleep, I sweat constantly - there is no let-up in it.
StrangeBear, I'm a 29 year old woman and my periods are quite regular (don't have kids), so I'm sure it's not menopause.  Also, like I said, I eat pretty healthy - moderate amount of meat, not much fat/sugar, lots of whole grains and veggies/fruit, not much processed food. I maintain a good weight (I'm 5'3" and weigh about 120lbs) and I'm moderately active. No, my hands don't have a tremor, either.
Thanks for your ideas - please keep them coming! As much as I loathe doctors, I may have to go if this doesn't let up! I really would rather not take medicine for it if I can help it - I'd rather try to treat it naturally if possible!


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

celephais72 said:


> I have a rather embarrassing and icky sweat problem. * Within the past few months - since about the first part of June, my hands, underarms and feet have just begun sweating like crazy!* I leave big sweat circles on my shirts - even though I use that clinical strength deodorant, my feet actually soak my socks and leave wet places on my bed, and my hands...well they're the worst. They will get so sweaty that the sweat will actually drip off them. My fingers are constantly pruned up and the skin is peeling off my hands. I don't sweat at night, but as soon as


SInce the sweating was a sudden change, I think you should see a doctor and have it checked out. 

deb
in wi


----------

